# Humminbird® Helix™ 9 SI Sonar/GPS Combo



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Any input on this unit? 
Wanting to know if this is best bang for my buck?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I upgraded from elite-5 Dsi to the helix-9 Di and it's a heck of an improvement. The clarity is 1000% better in bright conditions.The speed is also incredible.Very simple. Played around with the auto chart feature yesterday. I got a heck of a deal on a new one on ebay for $545 including shipping. Digital oasis had the Di for $675 and the Si for $884. Cheapest price that I have seen for that Si unit.

http://www.thedigitaloasis.com/Humminbird-HELIX-9-SIGPS-Combo_p_32663.html#.WAZ4oslB4jU


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for information I will look into it


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Vances has them on sale for 800 I think they had one left a week ago Hebron store


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info, that is a good price. Just trying to figure out of side imagining is worth the extra money?


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

I noticed I use down scan more then side but I'm not to good with fish finders helix are easy to use for me is a pluse


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

that is a good price for a Helix 9 si! I think I saw some where that the Onix8 or 10 is on sale for 999.00 If I only had that kind of money Bundle that with an I- pilot link and you would have an excellent trolling system! if you look around you find some real good deals.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Changing jobs so I am forced to trim my budget. Helix 7 Si combo is what I have settled on.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Bass pro has the helix 7 si on sale for Black Friday 550$


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I got the Helix 7 SI last year. Use side can most of the time. My friend just purchased the Helix 9 Sonar version. Display is outstanding. He didn't see the need for SI and has DI on his console unit. For him it works. I just ordered a DVD from The Technological Angler website that explains sonar operation, setup and interpretation. Hopefully, it will help read these things better.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

best to wait until Dec 16th and get the new MEGA line from Humminbird Helix ( 9,10 and 12" models, outstanding upgrade, well worth the extra 100 bucks.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for information, sounds like it might be worth the wait


----------

